# Different wood types in mixed stack



## BBQrookie71 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey guys,

I've got an Oklahoma JoesJ Longhorn Combo that I've been cutting my teeth on lately. I've been using a chimney of charcoal and wood chunks from Home Depot with good results.

It seemed to be more cost effective to buy a face cord of seasoned wood so my plan is to still use the charcoal and then throw a split on as needed.

The wood I purchased is said to have Cherry,  Apple, Oak, Maple, Walnut, and some Hickory. What's the best way for me to make a decent guess at which is which?

It's all seasoned hardwood so I'm not too worried, but I'd definitely like to sort at least some of it so I can use certain woods for certain meats.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## dave schiller (Mar 19, 2018)

Well, it's possible to identify these woods, but not knowing where you are, it's difficult to advise.  Location generally controls what kinds of oaks, maples, etc, grow where.  As a starter, look this site and your wood with a hand magnifier to see the details of the wood.  Good luck.
http://www.wood-database.com/


----------



## BBQrookie71 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for the tip on that website, I'll check it out. I'm in Southeast Wisconsin. To be honest, I really don't know what common local wood is around here. Never paid much attention until I started BBQing a month ago.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 19, 2018)

Walnut usually is dark wood. Looking at your woodpile I could readily spot some.
All are hardwoods. Oak can range from White Oak to Red Oak. Maple is usually very white to silvery. And Hickory has hues from white to dark.

All would be good. But I'm not sure about Walnut for smoking.
I would try and sort it out and not use Walnut for food. Burn it in your fireplace.


----------



## mowin (Mar 22, 2018)

Cherry will be a redish all the wat through.


----------

